# iepurele



## nbmike

Buna!
Could somebody please help me translate _Nu stii niciodata de unda sare iepurele_ into English_!?_


----------



## THE-GULP

=You never know where the rabbit is jumping from.


----------



## farscape

This is an idiom meaning "you never know what may happen" and having a positive/optimistic connotation.

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Multumesc  Farscape!


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Or "You never know where the chance arises from."


----------

